# Tooth Ache



## Reformingstudent (Jul 6, 2008)

Did you hear about the Buddhist who refused Novocain during a root canal?

He wanted to transcend dental medication.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 6, 2008)

That was so punishing, it made my tooth ache.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 6, 2008)

(giggle)


----------



## bookslover (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey! Who's stealing my material?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 6, 2008)

Tom as suffered much for many years for his humor, now it's our turn.

Hey, the was pretty good. I've got to go tell it before I forget. Thanks.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jul 7, 2008)

*Bad Apple?*

It was visitors' day at the lunatic asylum. All the patients were standing
out in the courtyard and singing, Ave Maria, and singing it beautifully.
Oddly, each of them was holding a red apple in one hand and tapping it
rhythmically with a pencil.

A visitor listened in wonderment to the performance and then approached the
conductor. "I am a retired choir director", he said. "This is one of the
best choirs I have ever heard."

"Yes, I'm very proud of them", said the conductor.

"You should take them on tour", said the visitor. "What are they called?"

"In the beginning this was a big problem. One inmate wanted to call them the
Big Apple with Little Brown Seeds Singing Sons of Siam. But I said it was
too long and, anyway, none of them were from Siam. Then, another thought
The Pencil Leads was a good name but the others disagreed because they had
no one to write to."

"Well", the visitor asked, "What name did they finally agree on?"

"Surely that's obvious", replied the conductor. "They all agreed to call
themselves"...


... The Moron Tapanapple Choir.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 7, 2008)




----------

